# Sharkathon Countdown



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

12 Days to go!!!!


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Typical sharkathon for me....12 days away, and im still not ready:work:

Hopefully conditions hold up, fishing is off the hook right now!

Good luck all!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Can you still fish PINS and check out Sharkathon if you're not signed up?


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

surfguy said:


> Can you still fish PINS and check out Sharkathon if you're not signed up?


Yes sir! ....But its gonna be crowded....i mean REALLY crowded!!!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

JR, Thanks for the quick reply. I'm going to check it out this year and fish if I can find a spot. Maybe I will run into you there.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Im pretty excited! :bounce:


----------



## Sharkintrey25 (May 31, 2012)

I'm almost ready I just need to finish stalking up on bait


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm pretty much ready, just gotta make some more weights and I need to buy a friggin' camera but my bank account does not look good right now. 

Johnny, what size wire you using on your Big Lou's weights? The ones I made were so long ago I don't remember what size I used or where I got it. I made so many I haven't needed any more, still don't but gonna make some more this weekend just to be safe.


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Still need to buy some fish bites, but other than that bring it on......hopefully I can find a spot to setup


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

justletmein said:


> I'm pretty much ready, just gotta make some more weights and I need to buy a friggin' camera but my bank account does not look good right now.
> 
> Johnny, what size wire you using on your Big Lou's weights? The ones I made were so long ago I don't remember what size I used or where I got it. I made so many I haven't needed any more, still don't but gonna make some more this weekend just to be safe.


JJ, i make mine with 6,8,and 10 guage copper.....allthough with the 6 guage weights i make them with 4 legs.

Surfguy if ya make it down south and see alifted black suburban with an aluminum tower, stop and shoot the breeze!


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

yee yee !!!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

JOHNNYREB said:


> JJ, i make mine with 6,8,and 10 guage copper.....allthough with the 6 guage weights i make them with 4 legs.


Thx. I made my casting sized with 4 legs because they stick too **** good, but can't recall the size I used so figured I'd ask. I need more of those and some medium sized weights for bigger-than-whiting and smaller-than-1/2jack sized baits. I'll check out the smaller gauge wire and might use the same gauge on the new casting size with 4 legs and slightly larger size with 6 legs.



Greatwhite said:


> yee yee !!!


LIVE ACTION!


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

justletmein said:


> LIVE ACTION!


hahahahahaha glad someone caught that.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Surfguy if ya make it down south and see alifted black suburban with an aluminum tower, stop and shoot the breeze![/QUOTE]

I'll be there and stop by if I find ya!


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

This will be my first year at Sharkathon. Going to be a blast!


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

cant wait still getting stuff together also! been planning for a yr and still doing stuff last min. gonna head out thurs. yall stop by and hang out... will be throwin washers that night passing time:cheers:


Good luck!!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

justletmein said:


> I'm pretty much ready, just gotta make some more weights and I need to buy a friggin' camera but my bank account does not look good right now.
> 
> Johnny, what size wire you using on your Big Lou's weights? The ones I made were so long ago I don't remember what size I used or where I got it. I made so many I haven't needed any more, still don't but gonna make some more this weekend just to be safe.


lets get together on the weights if possible Josh


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

I decided too late to get signed up so I'm going to Sharkathon this year to check it out for next year. Anyway, I was wondering if you guys camp on the beach all weekend and what kind of facilities do they offer? Can I assume there are no facilities on the beach?


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

surfguy said:


> I decided too late to get signed up so I'm going to Sharkathon this year to check it out for next year. Anyway, I was wondering if you guys camp on the beach all weekend and what kind of facilities do they offer? Can I assume there are no facilities on the beach?


There are no facilities on the beach where the tournament is being held. There is only one way in and one way out, so make sure you have a full tank of gas. Dont keep driving south if you've already used up a half a tank of gas. There may be some kind of camp grounds around the visitors center on Malaquite Beach.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

jc said:


> lets get together on the weights if possible Josh


How's this weekend? I still haven't picked up the wire yet but gotta get on the ball.



surfguy said:


> I decided too late to get signed up so I'm going to Sharkathon this year to check it out for next year. Anyway, I was wondering if you guys camp on the beach all weekend and what kind of facilities do they offer? Can I assume there are no facilities on the beach?


I'd pick another weekend so you can enjoy yourself while you're there and do a little fishing. It's gonna be packed. There are showers and restrooms at the visitors center but that's it, once you get down the beach you're on your own so pack as if you're stranded in the desert for the weekend.

As for camping on the beach, usually yes but for the Sharkiething I won't be sleeping so no need to setup camp.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Team Shoal Patrol is ready! I still have a lot to do this weekend, but we are counting the days. We will be between the 15 & 20. Stop by & drink a beer if your down our way!!
Shawn


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

So I thought I was getting down there early on Thursday, looks like everyone else is also getting there Thursday and some on Wednesday so I'm not gonna be early afterall. dangit


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

justletmein said:


> So I thought I was getting down there early on Thursday, looks like everyone else is also getting there Thursday and some on Wednesday so I'm not gonna be early afterall. dangit


Were gonna go down wed to set camp....beach is gonna fill up fast!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

justletmein said:


> How's this weekend? I still haven't picked up the wire yet but gotta get on the ball.
> 
> I'd pick another weekend so you can enjoy yourself while you're there and do a little fishing. It's gonna be packed. There are showers and restrooms at the visitors center but that's it, once you get down the beach you're on your own so pack as if you're stranded in the desert for the weekend.
> 
> As for camping on the beach, usually yes but for the Sharkiething I won't be sleeping so no need to setup camp.


I'm going anyway just to bug you guys !!!! HaHa Just kidding. I expect to win something in the raffle  Thanks for the info.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Were planning on getting there at around 1pm on Thursday.


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

pbd539
are yall planning on draggin the trailer down there to the 15-20? I did it last yr and got down there fine but leaveing was tough!!! stayed stuck after everyone drove down there the sand was way to soft...


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Getting down there friday afternoon. Have to work that morning


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Devin 85 said:


> pbd539
> are yall planning on draggin the trailer down there to the 15-20? I did it last yr and got down there fine but leaveing was tough!!! stayed stuck after everyone drove down there the sand was way to soft...


The trailer has been sold! I now have the "Shoal Patrol Mobile".

There are only two of us with 4x4 & the other three vehicles are 2wd. That being said, the plan is to get down there & set up camp between the 10-15mm on Thursday. If the driving starts getting squirly, we will stop earlier.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

good luck fellas, have fun and be safe, can't wait for the reports and pics, the surf looks AWESOME right now!


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

We will be there Thursday as well. Is there a party somewhere close to base camp?


:cheers: :birthday2


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

No official parties! However there is always some shinanagans going on while waiting for #'s to be issued Thursday night. We will prolly head towards base camp around 7-8 to get in line for our numbers. Come say hi if you see us!

& Beware of the "Box of broken dreams"


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Im sure there will be a bunch of shinanagans going on. See you guys out there!


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

5 Days!!!! My camping partner and I split up (Girlfriend). Looks like I will be partying with my homies at basecamp.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

any lost souls from the box of broken dreams last night? :rotfl:


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Good times were had, loved the weather! My wifey ended up taking 1st place in Women's division with a 6'1" Bull.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

justletmein said:


> Good times were had, loved the weather! My wifey ended up taking 1st place in Women's division with a 6'1" Bull.


Saw it on Facebook and got a few texts as well, congrats to you guys, JJ...from what I've heard, some tough conditions and lots of abandoned camps...

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

congrats to Laurie!

Mr. Karma


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

jc said:


> congrats to Laurie!
> 
> Mr. Karma


Really glad you were there homie, thx for everything.


----------

